# punct de lucru = bias point



## lletraferida

Buna

Am titlul *punct de lucru*. 
Două dicţionare (Everest si acesta http://dictionare.4rev.net/?SearchB...1&dictionary=BIAS ( EnglishRomanian, Tehnic ) )

îl traduc BIAS POINT. 

Altele ca work point / unit / lucrative facility.

întrebarea este:
Având în vedere că Bias este un termen folosit cu precădere în fizică, se înțelege dacă cineva spune BIAS POINT că se referă la 1 punct de lucru ?

Mersi. 
Am intrat într-o dispută pe tema asta........


----------



## féebleue

Nu. Bias point este un termen din electronică, se referă la punctul de funcţionare al unui tranzistor. Nu ştiu mai multe detalii, nu mă pricep la fizică. Cert e că nu are nicio legătură cu punctul de lucru, adică locul unde lucrează nişte oameni.

Punct de lucru eu l-aş traduce prin "work site" sau, cel mult, "work point".

Când oscilezi între mai multe variante de traducere, cel mai bine e să dai un search pe google cu câte o variantă între ghilimele, ca să vezi contextele în care apare.

Eu am căutat acum "work unit" şi văd că apare de obicei cu sensul de unitate de măsură a muncii. Cât despre "lucrative facility", apare numai pe siteuri româneşti obscure, ceea ce mă face să cred că a scris unul vreo aiureală într-un dicţionar online şi s-au luat alţii după el. Mai ales că "lucrative" înseamnă profitabil, bănos, nu se referă la lucru.


----------



## lletraferida

Mersi. Deja mersesem pe work point, dar just to make sure...


----------



## farscape

lletraferida said:


> ...
> Având în vedere că Bias este un termen folosit cu precădere în fizică, ...



Nu prea... este folosit în mod current pentru a desemna o persoană sau o  atitudine care nu este nepărtinitoare (păreri preconcepute, partinice,  prejudecăţi, etc.).

FB are dreptate, _bias point_ se referă la Punctul Static de  Funcţionare (PSF) al unui dispozitiv semiconductor. Cred că în lipsa  contextului, sugestia "work site" este foarte nimerită. Deşi seamană cu *punct de lucru*, "work point" nu are înţelesul pe care cred că îl cauţi.

Later,


----------

